# Thermostat replacement 2000 Lincoln Navigator



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... Why did ya pull the hose off the t-stat housin',..?? it's unnecessary,.....

A trick I learned years ago, is to invest in a tool called a Hose Pick,....
Once the clamp is removed, the pick is slipped in 'tween the hose, 'n castin', worked 'round the circumference, loosenin' the hose for removal,...
The hose will then slip right off,.....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a hose pick. Running it along the inside of the hose was how I got it off. I took the hose off because the rear bolt was behind the hose and there was about an inch between the hose and the manifold. I couldn't get a socket on it and get it turning with the hose in the way. It was much easier to get to with the hose out of the way. Hose pick was essential for this purpose. Hose looked like it had never been off. Anyway, I drove my wife's windstar around with the scanner on it, and it consistently read 200-206 when the engine was fully hot. My Navigator, even with the new stat, gets to about 195, then falls back to 183-188, while driving around. Better, but still not fully hot. Might need to burp it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What is the temp rating on the new t-stat?

Should be on the package that it came in, and stamped on the bottom of it.

You will never get any hotter than the rating, unless you have a problem.

There are several different ratings made, you might need to get a warmer one.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The thermostat is rated at 195 degrees. I added some antifreeze, and everything seems normal on the drive this morning. The T-stat opened at 195, it topped out at about 197, then dropped 20 degrees to 176. 20 seconds later it was back to 186, which is about where it stayed after that. This was a six mile drive to work, maximum recorded speed 33.6 MPH.

Interestingly, as I was driving along, I noticed long term fuel trim was high at idle and would drop on acceleration. This indicates a vacuum leak. Sunday, I was testing the EVAP purge solenoid for, among other things, a vacuum source. The line was pulling 20 inches of vacuum. I thought, “Hmm, did I reconnect that line?” When I got to the parking garage, I popped the hood and sure enough, I had not reconnected the vacuum line. I put it back on and I expect long term trim will be back to normal on the drive home. This little scanner is pretty handy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Your t-stat is doing it's job, exactly as it's supposed to do. 

The only way to safely get it any hotter is to buy a higher temp one.

Bad boy, forgetting to reattach the vacuum hoses again. :devil3:

There feel better now.

Many people cut a piece of cardboard to shove between the radiator and A/C cooler, this will raise your running temp, but is not safe, because they forget it's there and come summertime they get overheating. 

And with your CRS, you might not remember doing this come summer.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Forgetting things seems to grow more common with every passing year. 60 coming up in May. I figure the Nav will be my last vehicle, unless it's stolen or wrecked. I am a pretty cautious driver though so hopefully it (and me) will hold up another 20 years.


----------

